# Anyone cross train with weights? What does your routine look like?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I live in the city so I can only mountain bike on the weekends and while I don't have plans to race, it's just more fun when you're in better shape and not dying on the hills and can power through the rocks. Anyway, I've been doing something like this for a few months now and it seems to be working. But could it be better? Is it too much/too little? I used to be big into lifting (495/405/545 S/B/D) but if I gain too much size it makes the biking harder on hills so I'm trying to strike a balance.

Saturday - 3-5 hour mountain bike ride
Sunday - legs - squats or deadlifts, SLDL's, weighted glute bridges or hip thrusters, banded clamshells OR shoulders/tris - overhead press, some variation of DB presses (Arnold's, incline, etc), DB front & lateral raises, various core work
Monday - Back/biceps - pullups, DB or BB rows, pullovers, reverse flys, some variety of curls, various core work + 2-3 mile walk
Tuesday - 20-25 mile road bike ride
Wednesday - Chest/tris - BB bench, DB flys, dips, skull crushers or DB extensions, various core work + 2-3 mile walk
Thursday - 20-25 mile road bike ride
Friday - off

I don't always have the steam to do leg day after my longer Saturday rides so I'm going to alternate leg day/shoulder day as my Sunday weights day every other week.


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll let you know once I start riding again!? Gonna have to figure out how to balance training with riding...

Long story short...haven't ridden in close to 10 years. Working on getting my hardtail rideable again & have a new 29r on the way. I'm dying to get back out there... I got out of riding due to some life circumstances & just got more into powerlifting. Hit some ok numbers...500/365/605 S/B/D, but now at 41 & a lot more beat up from the weights...I'm moving away from heavy lifting.

Anyway...in your routine the one thing that stood out to me is what you already mentioned...how close your leg day is to your longer mtb day. I would move it as far away from your most intense riding day as you can. Otherwise, adjust your volume/intensity (& your expectations) accordingly. Besides that it looks like you're just running a push/pull/legs type of split & nothing wrong with that.

For the last 10 weeks or so I've been on the following 4-day split (volume/intensity is different each day). Accessories are typically some bodybuilding & core work & I superset a lot of exercises. I usually rotate out the main lift after about 7 weeks or whenever I stall on it.

Day 1:
Comp squat
DB Bench
RDL
Pull-downs
Accessories

Day 2:
Comp Bench
High bar Squat
DB OHP
Pull-downs, wide
Accessories

Day 3:
Comp Deadlift
Incline Press
DB Row
Accessories

Day 4:
OHP
Pin Squat
Seated Row
Accessories

On the other days I do Streetparking wods (CrossFit type programming) which are super fun. Anyway, to end this novel, lol...when I get back on the bike I'm looking to reduce my training days to 2-3 days & do more of the SP wods to keep my fitness/strength up. At this point...that's all I really need. I really just want to get outside on the bike as much as possible instead of training in my steaming hot garage all summer.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

At my age (50's), routine gym days are necessary. I try to go 2x/week for an extensive routine that includes not only weights/machines, but core work and stretching. 

My body promptly reminds me of when I'm slacking off on this plan.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

kramonut said:


> Anyway...in your routine the one thing that stood out to me is what you already mentioned...how close your leg day is to your longer mtb day. I would move it as far away from your most intense riding day as you can. Otherwise, adjust your volume/intensity (& your expectations) accordingly. Besides that it looks like you're just running a push/pull/legs type of split & nothing wrong with that.


I have a Rogue rack setup too, but not quite as many attachments as you. Regarding the leg day, I could do it another day but I have an easier time squatting after a big ride than riding after a big squat day. Monday's are rough to get going and Wednesday is probably too close to Saturday and I'll still be sore on Saturday. Maybe with more squatting regularity the soreness will subside.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Crankout said:


> At my age (50's), routine gym days are necessary. I try to go 2x/week for an extensive routine that includes not only weights/machines, but core work and stretching.
> 
> My body promptly reminds me of when I'm slacking off on this plan.


Yes... I have a desk job and I'm noticing that if I don't keep on top of the weights my glutes get weak from all the sitting and my knees don't track right and it gives me pain.


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

Alias530 said:


> Yes... I have a desk job and I'm noticing that if I don't keep on top of the weights my glutes get weak from all the sitting and my knees don't track right and it gives me pain.


Man...if your work environment is conducive to it...a standing desk is a God send! I have one at the office & at home now. It used to take me sooooo long to warm-up for squats with how tight my hamstrings, hip-flexors etc were... The standing desk helps a TON.


----------



## ateam68 (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow you mofos hit big lifts. Super impressive. I’m 37 and 405/315/500 (sbd) has been my peak (natural) lifts and I have zero interest in getting back to that just five years displaced from it. Anyways, I grabbed an 80’s Schwin airdyne and I ride for daily 20 minute intervals at a level that feels just like the burn of a 6% grade on like second or third lowest gear on a 1x11 (appx 65 rpm for me). It’s my favorite piece of fitness equipment. I pair that with a weekly regiment of back/legs, shoulders/legs, and chest/legs for a total of three of the five business day and usually do a ride every weekend. If i don’t get to ride on the weekend I will typically double up
On a chest/legs or shoulders/legs day. I finish my lifting days with a wod, 3-4 movements-low weight high rep.I also do sprints 2x a week, primarily 60-80 yards to get that continued burn of an uphill climb.

Anyways, my fitness is still mediocre as hell but I’m not a total potato and I feel like my regiment is improving my trail riding performance, specifically climbing.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Alias530 said:


> Yes... I have a desk job and I'm noticing that if I don't keep on top of the weights my glutes get weak from all the sitting and my knees don't track right and it gives me pain.


I take regular walks around my place of employment.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

My offseason looks something like this:


[URL=[MEDIA=giphy]MBUtbumAgz5MAo6j7v[/MEDIA]]via GIPHY


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Scott O said:


> My offseason looks something like this:
> Gym Weightlifting GIF by Ridiculousness - Find & Share on GIPHY]Gym Weightlifting GIF by Ridiculousness - Find & Share on GIPHY
> 
> MBUtbumAgz5MAo6j7v[/MEDIA]]via GIPHY


I can't stop laughing at how his head bounces off the floor!!!!


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

at 55,, for the last 5 months I have been doing legs twice a week, and can tell a HUGE improvement on my riding. I was doing a total of 15 sets 3 different exresizes, but since the warm weather is here I have dialed it back to only two exersizes and a total of 6 sets just to maintain the gains I have made.I dont race but I track my times and I am PR all my trails coming straight out of winter,,,,,,,, before when I came out of winter with little riding it would not be until June or July before I got my speed back.

Riding is so much more fun when you are fit, I really am amazed at how weight lifting has helped me

I took a lot of what Dylan Johnson said to heart


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

The usual push/pull/leg cycle but leg day is cycling day.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

TylerVernon said:


> The usual push/pull/leg cycle but leg day is cycling day.


Cycling doesn't hit all the muscles of the leg so you'll probably get imbalances if your only leg strain is from riding. If you don't get any pain/issues you're lucky but keep an eye on it. I went to multiple doctors, bike fits, etc for knee pain and they couldn't figure it out. Turns out I just had an imbalance (probably weak VMO or glutes) that went away once I started doing squats/deads.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Crankout said:


> I take regular walks around my place of employment.


I forgot to put that in my routine but I do a 2-3 mile walk after most of my weights days.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Alias530 said:


> Cycling doesn't hit all the muscles of the leg so you'll probably get imbalances if your only leg strain is from riding. If you don't get any pain/issues you're lucky but keep an eye on it. I went to multiple doctors, bike fits, etc for knee pain and they couldn't figure it out. Turns out I just had an imbalance (probably weak VMO or glutes) that went away once I started doing squats/deads.


I do the knees over toes guy workouts 3x/week. Almost done with the beginner level. I hate doing squats/deads because that's like a hard bike ride and I can only do 1-2 of those per week, so there goes my riding time.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

TylerVernon said:


> I do the knees over toes guy workouts 3x/week. Almost done with the beginner level. I hate doing squats/deads because that's like a hard bike ride and I can only do 1-2 of those per week, so there goes my riding time.


Yea I get it. Personally I get knee pain from the imbalances so I need to squat/dead at least sometimes.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I cross train.

I started crossfit in 2014 and attended 5d/wk with 2 active recovery days. I progressed noticeably strength-wise and with endurance (I lost weight, gained strength and muscle tone). My crossfit gym closed just before the pandemic but I continued to follow the daily program provided by my former cf coach. I pay a small fee for the custom workouts but there are free generic workouts online

My homegym equipment includes:
rack (will be purchasing a second one soon)
weight bench
paralettes
2 bars (35 lb & 45 lb)
plates (various sizes 400 lbs in total)
dumbbells and kettlebells (various weights)
skipping rope
bands
whiteboard
yoga mat

My basement ceiling is low so I can't do traditional pull-ups, boxjumps, rope climbs or wall balls but I have l learned to improvise (example doing thrusters instead of wallballs and inverted pushups instead of handstand pushups; broad jumps instead of box jumps, etc). We are moving and our new homegym will be in a garage so the setup will be much better and like a mini cf gym.

My husband and I do the daily program together... it helps to have a workout partner
I enjoy the crossfit workout formula and continue to follow the program at the same time each day. All gyms have remained closed the past year and I have adapted to the change but I do miss the 1:1 coaching and stimulation and vibe. I used to enjoy being pushed to being competitive. I used to compete annually in the CF Open and the last 2 years my results were so impressive on the national and world stage that I was selected to compete in the Qualifier level for my age group

The weight lifting and endurance certainly helps my riding but it also helps my overall fitness. For every 5lbs I lose I am faster running and cardio is improved for endurance. I continue to ride but I have dialled it back to avoid injury (no more DH following a terrible crash in 2015 (I broke a lot of bones and was in Intensive care for a week) I am in the best shape of my life and intend to sustain this level for as long as I can.

Resistance training and lifting heavy is my formula; in addition to some functional and body weight conditioning (eg pushups, pullups, etc) incorporated into the workouts. I have not had an injury (since my crash).

As an aside: I took up running as a form of rehab and recovery after my crash. I continued to do cf which sped up my healing and I discovered I had a strong affinity for road and trail running. The more I ran the further, and faster I got. Starting in 2015 (after my crash)I did 400 metre intervals. Then I started running on my own: 1 km led to 5km then 8km etc; I did my first 10km race in 2016; my first half marathon in 2019; my first marathon in 2020. This year I am doing the 5 Peaks trail race series (21k 25k 30k 35k 42k) as well as a 50k in June (for my birthday).

It's never too late to start (I'm a late bloomer at everything!) but the key to success is discipline and consistancy. I workout daily year round and that includes riding, running and cf (weight lifting and conditioning). Diet is 80% of the success because you can't out train a crappy diet.


----------



## ateam68 (Jun 17, 2018)

cyclelicious said:


> I cross train.
> 
> I started crossfit in 2014 and attended 5d/wk with 2 active recovery days. I progressed noticeably strength-wise and with endurance (I lost weight, gained strength and muscle tone). My crossfit gym closed just before the pandemic but I continued to follow the daily program provided by my former cf coach. I pay a small fee for the custom workouts but there are free generic workouts online
> 
> ...


So rad and such great commitment to fitness


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> I cross train.
> 
> I started crossfit in 2014 and attended 5d/wk with 2 active recovery days. I progressed noticeably strength-wise and with endurance (I lost weight, gained strength and muscle tone). My crossfit gym closed just before the pandemic but I continued to follow the daily program provided by my former cf coach. I pay a small fee for the custom workouts but there are free generic workouts online
> 
> ...


Why would you wear clothes when you lift?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

rod9301 said:


> Why would you wear clothes when you lift?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


LOL The world would be a different place if we all walked around naked


----------



## AlpineMTBTraining (Apr 26, 2009)

Lots of cool pics of people lifting in this thread!

In-season it is hard to keep up a weight routine.

I am a big fan of full body lifting sessions with one lift for each major movement for the body each week

For example
Lift #1 will look like
1A Jump Squat
1B Power push up
1c rotational Core

2A Squat (quad dominant)
2B DB Press
2C DB ROw
2D Front Plank

Lift #2
1A KB Swing
1B Squat Row
1C Med Ball slams

2A 1 leg deadlift
2B Overhead DB Press
2C Pull up/down
2D Side Plank

Also a lot of self massage, stretching and mobility work to help your body recover.


----------

